# Now this is a sale..



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

http://www.12fret.com/sale/epiElitist&FadedGibSG_pg.html


----------



## sesroh (Sep 5, 2006)

damn. that sg looks nice


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

love the tv yellow on that sg.


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Mmm... i'd love a gibson faded special in worn brown... oh well.


----------



## Chucksoup (Sep 27, 2006)

*use 2*

I had an SG Elitist epi last year. I paid $340 for a blemished G400. Was a mistake and I recived a blemished Elitist. It was one bad ass guitar. I sold it though. Thing had some boogers on it, but got me what I paid for it.:rockon2:


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

I want a sg real bad... Nice find :smile:


----------



## Chucksoup (Sep 27, 2006)

*This looks like a sale.*

This is something I want, I don't know why but it looks cool.

http://www.music123.com/Epiphone-Wilshire-Exclusive-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar-i353120.music


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Would anyone buy an Epi when presented with the opportunity of buying the real thing? Of those 3 guitars on sale I am presuming ya'll would go for the real Gibson SG before either of those Epi's.........or am I mistaken?
Benee Wafers


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Would anyone buy an Epi when presented with the opportunity of buying the real thing? Of those 3 guitars on sale I am presuming ya'll would go for the real Gibson SG before either of those Epi's.........or am I mistaken?
> Benee Wafers


Actually, you may be mistaken. I am going to check out the Epi 61 SG on Saturday. I've been searching for an SG over the last year but never found one that was finished and set to my standards. The finish and set up on a Gibson name guitar is seriously lackiing quality for the price you are paying these days?

While looking at the Gibsons, I have also been checking out the Epiphone guitars, which are finished far superior to Gibson! I put a call in to 12th Fret. They can't get rid of the Epiphone Elitist SG because you can get a Gibson Standard for only $300.00 more even though they feel it is a better guitar!

Marketing and shear stubborness of us dumb ass guitarist are the reason we pay excessively more for the Gibson name on the headstock. 

I'm struggling to get past the Epiphone name as well. The name just doesn't look as good as Gibson. The resale value of a Gibson is far greater ...... but I play a guitar for my enjoyment, not to sell it and make money?

If its still there on Saturday and I like it, I'm gonna buy it! A guitar is only good if you personally like it!

Just in case somebody throws in the, " They are made in Japan or Korea argument," well I noticed some pretty nice cars you guys have over here that are made oversea's! Why?

Because they are better!


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

So in fact you are saying that Epiphone makes a better Guitar than Gibson at a third of the price.
You're saying that Epi offers better build quality than Gibson.
Are you also gonna say that an Epi SG sounds equal to or better than a Gibson SG?
Not arguing, just curious as on this forum I often notice people talking about their Epi imitations or going to buy an Epi and always wonder why and conclude that they don't want to spend the money on the real thing.
Is that the wrong conclusion?
Benee Wafers


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> So in fact you are saying that Epiphone makes a better Guitar than Gibson at a third of the price.
> You're saying that Epi offers better build quality than Gibson.
> Are you also gonna say that an Epi SG sounds equal to or better than a Gibson SG?
> Not arguing, just curious as on this forum I often notice people talking about their Epi imitations or going to buy an Epi and always wonder why and conclude that they don't want to spend the money on the real thing.
> ...


I would not say Epiphone Elitist's are better. I would say they are as good, but have a much better paint job. With the Elitist series by Epihone, all the parts are made in the USA and assembled in Japan/Korea. 

The standard Epiphone guitars cannot be compared to Gibson though. They are made from composite woods with veneer tops. The electronics and hardwares are cheap. They are good for starters. 

I would say the Elitist series are proffesional quality guitars. Like I said, I'm going to check it out Saturday. They have a real Gibson 61 that I will test drive as well. I'm willing to pay the price for the Gibson if I find its a better guitar. If I can't feel or hear any difference between the two, I'll have to see if I can get my head around the Epiphone name on the headstock. That will be the tough part, especially if the Epiphone is better!


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah I hear ya but the bottom line, I think, is that guitars are not about paint jobs. They are about sound.If you can find an Epi that sounds like and as good as the real Gibson SG then more power to you.
Similarly I read here about players praising their LP style Tokai Love Rock guitars. I ask why? I figure ultimately they want a Gibson Les Paul but won't spend the money to get one. I guess its really just economics.
No doubt when someone can afford a Gibson Les Paul they'll buy one.
Good luck. Let me know how it goes.
Benee Wafers


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Benee Wafers said:


> Yeah I hear ya but the bottom line, I think, is that guitars are not about paint jobs. They are about sound.If you can find an Epi that sounds like and as good as the real Gibson SG then more power to you.
> Similarly I read here about players praising their LP style Tokai Love Rock guitars. I ask why? I figure ultimately they want a Gibson Les Paul but won't spend the money to get one. I guess its really just economics.
> No doubt when someone can afford a Gibson Les Paul they'll buy one.
> Good luck. Let me know how it goes.
> Benee Wafers


I'm one of the praisers of the Love Rocks and no ultimately I do not want a Gibson LP. I have played many, some I liked some I didn't. I can live without the name on the headstock as long as the rest of the guitar feels right. It is not a point of affording it anymore, it's about getting value for your money.
The LR plays, feels and sounds as good as any LP that I have played and that would be a few. The biggest difference would be the resale value but I can live with that.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If you want a real nice LP then go with a Heritage. Not dirt cheap but they are fantastic guitars in my opinion. My Heritage Gary moore is the nicest in my collection. It's my #1 and a keeper. Heritage does not command the attention like Gibosn, but hey... these guys are making guitars in the original Gibson factory and owned buy the guys that made the original LP's.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Well, I went down and tested the Gibson against the Epi Elitist! I tested both out an a THD Flexi50 and another amp that started with a K? Tone wise I really could not hear a difference. Both guitars sounded awesome. I am curious as to how a thin guitar like the SG gets so much sustain? The overall feel of both guitars was great, but the Epi had lower action which was to my liking. The tuners on the Epi seemed smoother, (same Grovers as my V). Intonation on both guitars was excellent! 

Where the Gibson just could not compete was the finish of the guitar. The finish on the Epi was spectacular! The paint job was perfect, the wood grain was more consistant and the rosewood fretboard was just plain nicer. So guess what..........I bought the Epi!
Yeah, I got by the name on the headstock, but at least the truss rod cover plate is engraved Gibson instead of SG which is cool. For $1000.00 cheaper, I really feel the Epi was a better guitar then the Gibson. I've been playing it for the last 2 hours and of course at the moment its my favorite guitar!

Thanks for posting this sale Rollingdam!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Saw an Epi Elitist SG at L&M in T.O. for $850, The nearest SG was $950. The Epi felt nicer and looked better.


----------



## elindso (Aug 29, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> Well, I went down and tested the Gibson against the Epi Elitist! I tested both out an a THD Flexi50 and another amp that started with a K? Tone wise I really could not hear a difference. Both guitars sounded awesome. I am curious as to how a thin guitar like the SG gets so much sustain? The overall feel of both guitars was great, but the Epi had lower action which was to my liking. The tuners on the Epi seemed smoother, (same Grovers as my V). Intonation on both guitars was excellent!
> 
> Where the Gibson just could not compete was the finish of the guitar. The finish on the Epi was spectacular! The paint job was perfect, the wood grain was more consistant and the rosewood fretboard was just plain nicer. So guess what..........I bought the Epi!
> Yeah, I got by the name on the headstock, but at least the truss rod cover plate is engraved Gibson instead of SG which is cool. For $1000.00 cheaper, I really feel the Epi was a better guitar then the Gibson. I've been playing it for the last 2 hours and of course at the moment its my favorite guitar!
> ...


If it works for you that's all that counts.:smile: 
Post some pics, an congrats


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Exactly what feels good to you.. go with it. Congrats and yes some pics please...


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

PaulS said:


> I'm one of the praisers of the Love Rocks and no ultimately I do not want a Gibson LP. I have played many, some I liked some I didn't. I can live without the name on the headstock as long as the rest of the guitar feels right. It is not a point of affording it anymore, it's about getting value for your money.
> The LR plays, feels and sounds as good as any LP that I have played and that would be a few. The biggest difference would be the resale value but I can live with that.



I agree with Paul. If you have to have the name on the headstock then that is your thing. I know with me, I was able to get guitars that felt really good to me, do the mods I wanted (pickups etc) and still end up with a fair chunk of cash left over for my jeans. I love my epi LP and 58 flying v. 

I've also had a chance to play an epi Iommi Sg, side by side the real thing, and the epi sounded as good as the real thing at a lot less money.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

To me it's odd no one jumped on this:

http://cgi.ebay.ca/EPIPHONE-ELITIST...9QQihZ002QQcategoryZ33037QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm not saying anybody should be a gear snob, just 'cause the headstock carries a prestige name. Its a no brainer if you can find the equivalent at a third of the price BUT is it not a bit like Lexus and Toyota? Of course if Lexus lower their standards then the car becomes a Toyota so why buy the Lexus.
Perhaps what it's all about is that you guys are saying that Gibson standards aren't what they used to be?
If you look at the link Robert1950 provided you can drill down and find a Cherry Red ES335 Elitest by Epiphone.Now you guys may say that you would take that guitar over the real thing but I don't think I would. In fact I would prolly take the Gibson RI over the Epi Elitist but that's another can of worms.
Benee


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

This Elitist SG is now the lowest priced instrument I have bought since highschool, which was about 25 years ago. Its sounds and feels like a $2000.00 guitar! I have never been a big fan of Les Pauls! (please don't hurt me).

I may just consider an Epiphone Elitist Les Paul in the future now that I know the quality is proffesional and the price is right!

I went to the Toronto Music Expo this weekend and the Ernie Ball booth was great. I will be ordering a Petrucci 6 string in a few weeks. After that, I will get the Axis. Now these are $3000.00 guitars that sell for $1800.00! They are a steal!


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

No I'm not particularly a fan of LP's either.

Nec Nobody invests the quality woods, hardware, designs,craftsmanship and time required to produce a 3000 dollar guitar and sell it for 1800.
It would simply be non profitable.

You've been hyped.

Benee


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

There are no modern solid body guitars worth $3000.00, when we have CNC machinery carving out bodies and necks in about an hour. You're are not paying for quality woods and hardware. You are paying for American labour rates and most of all, the name. Acoustic guitars are a different story because a ton of skill and labour is poured into building an acoustic guitar. 

My point about EB being a $3000.00 guitar selling for $1800.00 is that it is as good quality as a $3000.00 Gibson Les Paul. I can say the same for other guitar manufacturers like Peavey and Carvin that are producing exceptional quality guitars. This of course is my opinion, which is all that matters to me.

I am very open minded about what is available on the market today. There is no such thing as "The Best". The best guitar is the one you like, not somebody elses opinion. 

I haven't been hyped at all........but it seems you have as you would still choose Gibson over Epiphone, even if the Epi was better?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

If anybody wants to get a $3000. oo guitar for $1800.oo... get a used one.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Indeed, I think my days of buying new are about done.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

me too...last new one I got was the Godin with the P-90s and I only bought it because it was $250.oo...down from the $900.oo they sell for over here. The last real nice used electric I got was the Hamiltone clone made by Deviser. It was made to order for a guy and stamped with the shop name in the neck pocket. After I decided to buy it the sales guy told me the story about it... he was involved with the customer when the guitar was ordered and he says it cost him around 400,000 yen a few years ago. I got it for 98,ooo.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

sneakypete said:


> If anybody wants to get a $3000. oo guitar for $1800.oo... get a used one.


Totally. I'd never buy a new guitar.


----------



## Benee Wafers (Jul 1, 2006)

No ne1 you've got me wrong. This is what I said.......

I'm not saying anybody should be a gear snob, just 'cause the headstock carries a prestige name. Its a no brainer if you can find the equivalent at a third of the price ...........

BW


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Sorry Benee Wafers, 
I misunderstood you!


----------



## mcflymcflymcfly (Sep 8, 2006)

dang that sg looks nice!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

ne1roc said:


> Well, I went down and tested the Gibson against the Epi Elitist! I tested both out an a THD Flexi50 and another amp that started with a K? Tone wise I really could not hear a difference. Both guitars sounded awesome. I am curious as to how a thin guitar like the SG gets so much sustain? The overall feel of both guitars was great, but the Epi had lower action which was to my liking. The tuners on the Epi seemed smoother, (same Grovers as my V). Intonation on both guitars was excellent!
> 
> Where the Gibson just could not compete was the finish of the guitar. The finish on the Epi was spectacular! The paint job was perfect, the wood grain was more consistant and the rosewood fretboard was just plain nicer. So guess what..........I bought the Epi!
> Yeah, I got by the name on the headstock, but at least the truss rod cover plate is engraved Gibson instead of SG which is cool. For $1000.00 cheaper, I really feel the Epi was a better guitar then the Gibson. I've been playing it for the last 2 hours and of course at the moment its my favorite guitar!
> ...


As mentioned on a few other posts here, I had an Epi LP several years ago. I switched out the pots and dropped in some new pick-ups and that guitar was really sweet. I sold it later on, it was a tone monster, blues king. None of my other guitars will get that tone, and I have tried. Now for fit and finish, yes mine was fabulous. They really did a nice job on it for the money. I think the Epi brand puts a really decent guitar in the hands of the player that does not have the kind of cash to spend on a Gibson LP. heck, I see a lot of these younger pro bands and they are using Epi's.


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

*They are at it again...*

http://www.12fret.com/sale/fender_Koa_Ash_strat_pg.html


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

I want the swamp ash strat. That is sweet!!!


----------

